# Anyone with a Kicker ZX750.1 what your birth sheet says it does at 4 ohms?



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm thinking of trading my buddy for his ZX750 so i can power this diamond 10" i have. 

I want to get this SPG555 out of my car i think. its just too much.

But, i want some nice juice at 4ohms. The specs say the zx750 is 375 at 4ohms. i know its got to do more than that.

i'd really like close to 500 rms at 4 ohms.

Another option for me is my hifonics 1210d. its "supposedly" 450 at 4 ohms

which would be the better idea you think?

Hifonics 1210d or zx750.1 for a 4 ohm Diamond audio M6?

thanks fellas


----------



## morebass (Feb 16, 2010)

i don't think the zx750.1 birthsheet has a 4 ohm rating


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

That M6 amp is sick. I'd recommend that. Im using a D5 1200.1 mono block and that thing is insane. Birthsheet @2ohms states 1454rms.


----------



## carampsguru (Mar 5, 2010)

You can expect between 500W and 550W/2ohms,1% THD,50Hz,14.4v


----------



## carampsguru (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry, I meant 500-550W/4ohm


----------



## Dmax11 (Mar 26, 2010)

my 08zx750.1 birth sheet only lists 2ohm output and it was 934 watts 

divide that by 1/2 and that's roughly what 4ohm would be so 467 watts

its worth noting though that mine is from what i've seen from other people's birth sheets on the net is at the lower end of that amp's power output. the results seem to vary from 930-970 watts 

i use mine to drive a Fosgate power T1 12" at 2 ohm, the sub is rated 600 watts RMS and i have to be careful because this amp easily has enough power to fry my sub woofer with a 2 ohm load


----------

